# Princeton Fall 2016



## 4Chan (Aug 6, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Peter Teti and I are honoured to bring you Princeton Fall 2016!
It will be held at Princeton Day School in New Jersey on October 22nd, and registration will open soon! 
This is also the first ever competition to hold Kilominx as an unofficial event!

This is my first time using the WCA site for registration, since CubingUSA is going to be phased out soon, so keep in mind that registration updates are no longer automatic.
This means that registration will be manually updated as payments are checked.

We have a competitor limit of 125, and a flat fee of $15.
This competition will be sponsored by The Cubicle, which will also be present to vend puzzles for your convenience! We hope to bring you some awesome puzzles at a cheap price!







We hope to see everyone there!
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 7, 2016)

Kilominx will be held as an unofficial event during lunchtime!

There will be a prize for the winner!

This will be limited to only 50 competitors!
If you would like to register for Kilominx, send an email to Chris at [email protected] to be added to the unofficial Kilominx event!
(Or you can just post here LOL)

Kilominx Registration List:
Corey Sakowski
Livia Kleiner
Will Callan
Daniel Goodman
Nestor Sokhan
Michael Herschbach
Kevin Coulter
Eva Kato
AJ Kamal
Jackson DeVico
Aden Malone
Nick Tardugno
Daniel Rose-Levine
Sean Clarke
Aryan Kejriwal
Luigi Soriano
Tommy Cherry
Dana Yi
Drew Brads
Omkar Iyer


----------



## Mikel (Aug 8, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Kilominx will be held as an unofficial event during lunchtime!
> 
> There will be a prize for the winner!
> 
> ...



What scrambling program are you using for Kilominx?


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 8, 2016)

I was going to use truncated megaminix scrambles, with a little extra test to see how accurate people are with the pochmann scrambling system.

Just a test for future wca potential, after talking with Kit.


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 8, 2016)

Lack of blind = Sad face


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 8, 2016)

Can you sign me up for kilo?


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 8, 2016)

Eyyyy Kilominx! Can you sign me up?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 8, 2016)

I might be able to make it, if I can this would be a cool first comp with kilo minx 
Would have to buy one tho...


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 8, 2016)

I might show up.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 8, 2016)

A comp a day keeps the DNFs away


----------



## Solar (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice to see the Kilo! (although I'm not going)


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 9, 2016)

Ummm


----------



## biscuit (Aug 9, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Ummm



With the WCA registration system, when you sign up you're placed on the waiting list, and then the organizer approves your registration. I'm using it to sort those who have and haven't paid, and I'd bet they are too.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 9, 2016)

Aw damn can't go, parents are gonna be on vacation 
Welp, gonna have to wait like a whole other year for a comp to be near me...


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 9, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Aw damn can't go, parents are gonna be on vacation
> Welp, gonna have to wait like a whole other year for a comp to be near me...


what do you define as close? There's competitions around this area all the time. NYC, Downingtown PA, (All over) Maryland


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 9, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> what do you define as close? There's competitions around this area all the time. NYC, Downingtown PA, (All over) Maryland


Well, I'm from Rhode Island and there's almost never any comps there. And, because my mom is too, everything is considered far... Which sucks because that means I can only go to comps in the Connecticut - Massachusetts - RI area. New Jersey was a huge stretch for them, and after they finally agreed they remembered bout the trip so yeah.
Close = anything under an hour away -.-


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 9, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Ummm



Yeahh, the name for the list makes people think they won't get in.
I have to approve them manually, and it's a lot of work, so I'm doing them in batches every night after work.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 9, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Yeahh, the name for the list makes people think they won't get in.
> I have to approve them manually, and it's a lot of work, so I'm doing them in batches every night after work.



What I've found easy and helpful is to send out invoices (via paypal) and have people pay through those. That being said, you probably have more people and less time, so might make it harder.


----------



## Tobby (Aug 9, 2016)

Can you sign me up for kilominx?


----------



## Tobby (Aug 9, 2016)

Tobby said:


> Can you sign me up for kilominx?


I'm Daniel Rose-Levine btw


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyone wanna do any trading here?

Also, sign me up for Kilominx please


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks to Peter, we will also be selling T-shirts at this competition!

I'll soon send out a google doc where you can preorder a shirt and mention what size you'd like, in order to ensure we will have it ready for you at the competition!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 10, 2016)

What will be on the shirts?


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 12, 2016)

Ok so it says there are 162 people registered, but the limit is supposed to be 125. What happened?


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 13, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Ok so it says there are 162 people registered, but the limit is supposed to be 125. What happened?


My dad and I were talking about that this evening. Are the last 37 people to show up just out of luck?


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 13, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> My dad and I were talking about that this evening. Are the last 37 people to show up just out of luck?


If that happens, things might get ugly...


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 13, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> If that happens, things might get ugly...


My dad is the kind of person who will show up as late as possible. Sooooo...


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 13, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> My dad is the kind of person who will show up as late as possible. Sooooo...


My dad is the kind of person who gets hotels like 2 hours away from a venue with a 3 hour drive total


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 13, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> My dad is the kind of person who gets hotels like 2 hours away from a venue with a 3 hour drive total


(sigh) (facepalm)


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 14, 2016)

In reference to the competitor list, the organizer accidentally the whole thing

Once I get home tomorrow, I will manually check every entry and fix the list. We are actually at 120.

Payment option was removed from the page to prevent overpayment. Once the list is fixed, the first 5 people to actually read the info tab will be able to register.


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 14, 2016)

4Chan said:


> In reference to the competitor list, the organizer accidentally the whole thing
> 
> Once I get home tomorrow, I will manually check every entry and fix the list. We are actually at 120.
> 
> Payment option was removed from the page to prevent overpayment. Once the list is fixed, the first 5 people to actually read the info tab will be able to register.


If we were one of the earlier people confirmed we are still good right?


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 14, 2016)

As long as PayPal payment was rendered, then yes! 

A few people paid, but disn't include competitor name, or had an unidentifiable name, and didn't respond to emails.

If other people successfully pay, then the people who didn't respond to emails will be refunded, and this would open up, like 6 slots.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 14, 2016)

I hope I can go, I have family an hour away from there, so there's a small-ish chance of it happening. This is my 3rd time trying to get to a comp. I hope I can register in time if I can go.


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 14, 2016)

**Edited for personal stupidity and an inability to count**


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 14, 2016)

No, registration is not full.

The first 5 people to pay the registration to my email and register can get in, since we are only at 120 paid.

For now, I just have to fix the list, and then I'll put up the payment link again.

Until then, my email can be found on the delegates wca page, so people can still pay and register by putting their name in the PayPal comments and registering on the site.


----------



## virginia (Aug 14, 2016)

Online it says registration is full? Is it. Or isn't it


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 14, 2016)

It's "full" because the organiser accidentally approved the whole waiting list.

But these words are completely arbitrary.
The comp isn't full. The list will be fixed, and the limit is still 125.

There are only currently 120 people paid.
There are 5 more spots.

I'm currently busy, but will fix the list soon.
You can still register, but to finalize things, you need to pay.
Currently, you may pay by sending $15 to [email protected].

I know for a fact people can still register, because I'm getting emails when people try.
This new system is a total pain.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hope I paid in time.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Hope I paid in time.



Yes! Congratulations you are the 125th person to pay!

Due to this new infuriating system, we're now at this really weird equilibrium.

193 people have* registered*.
125 people have *paid.*
Only 121 people have both *paid AND registered*.

For the four people who paid, but aren't responding to multiple emails regarding registration, they have one month (!!!) to properly register.
If they don't reply to my emails, then they will have their payments refunded, and we will permit 4 people to replace them.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Yes! Congratulations you are the 125th person to pay!
> 
> Due to this new infuriating system, we're now at this really weird equilibrium.
> 
> ...


Nice!

Um... Can we go back to CubingUSA?


----------



## biscuit (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Um... Can we go back to CubingUSA?



There's problems with CUSA, and it's just getting worse. They're planning on adding payment to the WCA site, but it's not there yet. Still better than CUSA in it's current state.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

biscuit said:


> There's problems with CUSA, and it's just getting worse. They're planning on adding payment to the WCA site, but it's not there yet. Still better than CUSA in it's current state.


I've never had any problems with CUSA.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 16, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I've never had any problems with CUSA.



It's not on that end. It's been having very serious technical issues, so the WCA is trying to phase it out.


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 16, 2016)

biscuit said:


> It's not on that end. It's been having very serious technical issues, so the WCA is trying to phase it out.


Oh. I see.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 16, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Yes! Congratulations you are the 125th person to pay!
> 
> Due to this new infuriating system, we're now at this really weird equilibrium.
> 
> ...


...dangit, I really wanted to go to this one. I waited like 2 months and now I can't even go. Made a big deal about it and everything. Whatever.


----------



## Nich240 (Sep 7, 2016)

What's the latest? It appears that I can still register from the page.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 24, 2016)

Great competition everyone!

Staff did a really good job!
Results are pending a few anomalies, as well as some people who did not pay correctly.
Once they email me back and straighten a few results out, I'll have these posted.

I'm giving them until Wednesday, that should be plenty of time.
If you notice anything weird with your scores on Cubecomps, please email me, and we will straighten things out for you!

If you lost a cube, I have many lost items, which I will mail out to you if you can correctly identify it.

I'm looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 26, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Great competition everyone!
> 
> Staff did a really good job!
> Results are pending a few anomalies, as well as some people who did not pay correctly.
> ...


Unfortunately I wasn't able to go because my mom was sick that day. Good thing there are tons of competitions in the Northeast.


----------

